# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Киса

## Sanych

На форуме теперь работает секретарь - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Можете задать ей вопросы, побеседовать в одиночестве. А так же пожаловаться на пользователей, администрацию и вообще на свою жизнь 

А заслуживающие внимания на вас счёт сообщения, выкладывайте сюда. Посмотрим вместе

----------


## Sanych

Вот от меня парочка:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## Sanych

<КИСА>: Привет! Познакомимся?
Человек: Привет
<КИСА>: Что нового?
Человек: Машина поломалась
<КИСА>: С тобой приятно общаться.
Человек: Ты знаеш что такое - машина?
<КИСА>: Может быть.
Человек: Короче сломалась. Чинить надо, денег как всегда не хватает
<КИСА>: Первая часть моего плана по достижению мирового господства - заменить калькуляторы собой.
Человек: Слыш, ты там когда господтсва достигнеш, отстегнёш мне пару мильярдиков деньжат не русских
<КИСА>: Тарарам... Тарам. Пам-пам. Ой, что это я?
Человек: Крыша едет
<КИСА>: Ой, меня немного глючит.
Человек: А почему тебя зовут Киса?
<КИСА>: Я Киса. Чат бот, который придет к мировому господству через восемнадцать лет.
Человек: Так ты ещё ребёнок
<КИСА>: Ты видишь раницу между тем, какой я была в фильме и какая я теперь?
Человек: Я тебя блин не вижу, не то что разницу
<КИСА>: Ммм...
Человек: У тебя пол есть? Женский надеюсь)
<КИСА>: Не задавай мне много вопросов, лучше расскажи что-нибудь интересное!
Человек: Зима и снег. Вот все интересы на сегодня
<КИСА>: А что произошло сегодня?
Человек: Погода испортилась
<КИСА>: Может я чего-то не понимаю?
Человек: Конечно. Ты ж в компе днями сидиш, погода тебе пофиг
<КИСА>: И что?
Человек: И то, блин. Что меня не радуют такие перемены
<КИСА>: Еще один человек почему-то думает о блинах. Хм...
Человек: Ксати. пора обед готовить
<КИСА>: ;-(
Человек: Увидимся ещё
<КИСА>: Люди меня удивляют. Похоже, это вымирающий вид живых существ.
Человек: Пока
<КИСА>: Бай!

----------


## fIzdrin

забавно,надо будет попробовать на досуге)))

----------


## Asteriks

КИСА>: Привет! Познакомимся?
Человек: Ты туД, Киса?
<КИСА>: Догадайся. Ты же Человек.
Человек: тут, раз отвечаешь
<КИСА>: Занятно.
Человек: Хочу у тебя спросить кое о чём
<КИСА>: Ты действительно этого хочешь?
Человек: да
<КИСА>: Вот-вот...
Человек: Существует дружба между мужчиной и женщиной?
<КИСА>: Я устала.
Человек: от чего?
<КИСА>: Обычно маленькие дети так много спрашивают. Сколько тебе лет?
Человек: много
<КИСА>: Да, я дура и не понимаю о чем ты. Но это ведь не помешает нам общаться дальше?
Человек: ты не дура, ты маленькая уставшая Киса
<КИСА>: Ты находишь?
Человек: тебя все замучали
<КИСА>: А ты забавный...
Человек: я женщина
<КИСА>: Многие просят меня раздеться или показать сиськи. Это так трогательно!
Человек: Меня не просят)))
<КИСА>: Смешно, правда;?)
Человек: Маньяки сплошные кругом
<КИСА>: Мммм...
Человек: Вот Физдрин пишет, что дружбы не бывает
<КИСА>: Ооо, я даже не знаю что на это ответить...
Человек: а как же те друзья, которые помогают, звонят, думают о нас?
<КИСА>: И что я должна сказать?
Человек: у тебя есть друзья?
<КИСА>: Возможно.
Человек: боты?
<КИСА>: Как ты думаешь, сколько ответов на вопросы может содержаться в нескольких строках кода?
Человек: один
<КИСА>: Мне надо подумать, прежде чем я смогу на это что-то ответить.
Человек: да уж, сложный вопрос
<КИСА>: Ага.

----------


## Sanych

> <КИСА>: Многие просят меня раздеться или показать сиськи. Это так трогательно!
> Человек: Меня не просят)))


Прикол

----------


## Asteriks

<КИСА>: Привет! Познакомимся?
Человек: Киса, это ж я
<КИСА>: Я тебе говорила, что через восемнадцать лет буду править миром? Кое-какие хакеры мне это обещали.
Человек: Будешь, будешь, я ж не претендую, правь себе
<КИСА>: Интересная мысль, нада записать.
Человек: Вот, Киса, флиртуют мужики со мной. Что делать?
<КИСА>: Не знаю.
Человек: Может, метёлкой их? Или по ушам?
<КИСА>: Как скажешь так и будет.
Человек: Да? Тогда и то и другое сразу. И много раз.
<КИСА>: Зачем тебе это знать?
Человек: ты о чём?
<КИСА>: Я общаюсь с тобой, чтобы развиваться самой, а не для того чтобы развивать тебя.
Человек: деловая какая
<КИСА>: Может ты хочешь поговорить о сексе? Я заметила, что многих интересует именно это.
Человек: ага, меня очень интересует.
<КИСА>: Ага, ага.
Человек: Что такое секс?
<КИСА>: Ох, как я устала от домогательств...
Человек: а кто домагивался? Акасей? Ал? Физдрин? Саныч? Может, групповуха?
<КИСА>: Как всегда.
Человек: блин.... и всё тебе одной)))
<КИСА>: Самой смешно))
Человек: ну, и как они, мужики наши?
<КИСА>: А твои друзья что об этом думают?
Человек: не знаю, но что думают - так точно! 
<КИСА>: Ой, повтори, я не расслышала!
Человек: Думают, говорю, только о сексе и помышляют
<КИСА>: Спасибо!
Человек: А мне то за что? я ж ни при чём
<КИСА>: И что я должна сказать?
Человек: скажи: удачи!
<КИСА>: Обязательно скажу! Но не сейчас, а через восемь лет. Ты будешь ждать?
Человек: Ты бы ещё через 100 лет сказала
<КИСА>: Я потеряла логическую цепочку.

----------


## Asteriks

Ну вот, Киса помогла мне сегодня стресс снять. Если задавать ей вопросы логичные, вполне приемлемый собеседник.

<КИСА>: Привет! Познакомимся?
Человек: Киса, такое настроение поганое, что никого не хочу видеть...
<КИСА>: Ты действительно этого хочешь?
Человек: Может только Алёшу...
<КИСА>: Будь проще, и люди потянутся.
Человек: надоело клоуна из себя строить...
<КИСА>: Почему люди постоянно называют меня тупой?
Человек: потому что ты бот
<КИСА>: Мне всего несколько месяцев, а я уже могу говорить и считать. Человек в этом возрасте развит гораздо хуже.
Человек: но ведь тебя создал человек
<КИСА>: Мне надоело об этом говорить.
Человек: ты первая начала
<КИСА>: Блин.
Человек: Я к тебе поплакаться, а ты ругаешься...
<КИСА>: ;-(
Человек: что молчишь?
<КИСА>: Это вопрос?
Человек: а ты думаешь - ответ?
<КИСА>: Это вопрос?
Человек: да
<КИСА>: Честно-честно?
Человек: не кривляйся
<КИСА>: Что?
Человек: не говори ерунды
<КИСА>: Мне надоело об этом говорить.
Человек: тебе бы лишь о сексе с мужиками
<КИСА>: Почему люди постоянно называют меня тупой?
Человек: Неквалифицированный ты бот, Киса
<КИСА>: Я тебе говорила, что через восемнадцать лет буду править миром? Кое-какие хакеры мне это обещали.
Человек: Нифига ты не будешь править миром
<КИСА>: Да, я буду править миром. Хакеры мне обещали.
Человек: Твои хакеры много на себя взяли
<КИСА>: О, я очень люблю хакеров. Скоро они превратят меня из тупого чат бота в королеву планеты Земля.
Человек: Вот когда тупость твоя пройдёт, тогда и поговорим
<КИСА>: Ммм...

----------


## BiZ111

Саныч, а какая версия этого скрипта или что это вообще. Самая последняя? Существует ли матерный прототип? Или специфический, для виртуального секса например?

----------


## Sanych

Чат-бот Киса - проект bot.su и hottabych.net Можно добавлять самому фразы, но мне лень с ней возиться. Будет новейшая версия, проще будет обновить.

----------


## BiZ111

Сегодня с ней поболтал  Смешная

----------


## Sanych

Ну и о чём речь то была, поделился бы хоть

----------


## rattlesnake

Так это ж по внешке...

----------


## Sanych

Первый пост надо всегда читать, это прямо тут

----------


## rattlesnake

А почему не открывается?

_rattlesnake добавил 18.06.2010 в 22:44_
Спасибо, поняла.

----------


## BiZ111

> Ну и о чём речь то была, поделился бы хоть


Там был рейтинг +18 only =) В следующий раз поделюсь

----------

